# Can you eat bird peanuts?



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey guys, i read an article somewhere on home made peanut butter (basicly blended peanuts with a dash of peanut/canula oil). I want to buy a 1kg bad of peanuts to experiment with. The peanuts designed for bird feeders are super cheap, are these any different to 'normal' peanuts?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Doubt it. Check for added ingredients??


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Phil D said:


> Hey guys, i read an article somewhere on home made peanut butter (basicly blended peanuts with a dash of peanut/canula oil). I want to buy a 1kg bad of peanuts to experiment with. The peanuts designed for bird feeders are super cheap, are these any different to 'normal' peanuts?


I've got no idea, but that's actually not a bad idea. They would be unroasted and probably go through less rigid H&S regs, but other than that, not sure they wouldn't be fine, tbh.


----------



## Agent David (Dec 20, 2011)

No - the ones i looked at said "not fit for human consumption" on them. Dont know why but i wouldn't chance it.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Bird nuts can have aflatoxins in them.

http://www.food.gov.uk/multimedia/pdfs/ACAF00147.pdf


----------

